# Pick A Car



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Any car! I am just curious what people would choose out of these cars.

My choice. 
2014 SHELBY GT500

I would like to test drive this one!
2015 Vette Z06

2015 CAMARO ZL1

2014 DODGE CHALLENGER SRT

I Will take one, please! 
2014 LEXUS IS F

2014 PORSCHE 911


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Always have been and always will be a Camaro lover lol. I much rather the old '69 ZL1 though, but the new one looks alright. I loved Bumble Bee in Transformers... but yellow on a car is just a moving Horror Show IMO. I'd much rather it be blue/black lol. Just my preference though.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't like cars very much. If its not 4 wheel drive, I have no use for it! Lmao
Just need to figure out if anyone makes an after market suspension for these
2015 Chevrolet Colorado: First Look - PickupTrucks.com News


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American cars are gross. Give me an Audi any day. Best cars ever. But I am just going off cars I have driven in before or driven myself. I'm sure crazy expensive cars would also be good. But the quiet smooth ride is amazing in an Audi. Every American car I have been in you can still hear the street when the widows are shut and seats squeak and just feel cheap for lack of a better word.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

This in the 4x4 version for my driver GMC Sierra 3500HD Reviews - GMC Sierra 3500HD Price, Photos, and Specs - CARandDRIVER


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Camaro out of that list no doubt


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ty MSK for choosing off the list like a good girl. and LP..yes you may pick a different color.

Ames thats it I'm coming and taking you for a ride in my
stang this spring....then I may bring you up to New England Drag way
on Ford Weekend..just for saying that. Lol.

My best friend swears by Toyotas hates American too.

I just appreciate any nicely put together car. I don't discriminate. haha


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I choose for the Mustang, this one in the link was spotted in Holland I think it's a very nice 1 



But i do like also Audi all types, (Specially RS6 RX8) BMW (M-series)
And here a classic one, 




To name a few


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

if your going for HP you have made a good choice As the Mustang has the
most HP for a production car made today.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

None those cars are all shit....


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> if your going for HP you have made a good choice As the Mustang has the
> most HP for a production car made today.


Yes i saw at yesterday night on fifth gear a mustang special prepared 1000hp
Going strong fifth gear mustang 1000bhp (topnotch finger licking car wow)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well since I have a Challenger SRT8. I suppose that's what I would choose. Lmao
Mopar or no car!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

jimxxx said:


> Yes i saw at yesterday night on fifth gear a mustang special prepared 1000hp
> Going strong fifth gear mustang 1000bhp (topnotch finger licking car wow)
> Fifth Gear Galpin Auto Sports 1000HP Ford Mustang - YouTube


You're totally watching the wrong show! You need to watch the BBC's Top Gear with Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May!


----------



## blueSULLEYnose (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not like I'd turn down either one of those cars. LOL But If I had to choose ONE...it'd probably the Camaro ZL1. There's a red one parked in the parking lot of my work everyday. They are BAD ASS!!!


----------



## redbirdclassic (Aug 10, 2013)

From the list gotta be the Shelby......................and 5th gear sux...lol gotta be Top gear BBC version !

best car in the world Rolls Royce....hands down!

High Speed Albanian Police Chase - Top Gear Series 16 Episode 3 - BBC Two - YouTube


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mustang, no contest.


----------



## redbirdclassic (Aug 10, 2013)

*crazy POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*



~StangChick~ said:


> if your going for HP you have made a good choice As the Mustang has the
> most HP for a production car made today.


Try anything powered by "Cosworth" they do nothing but produce mega HP in every car they are involved with !:thumbsup:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

From your list I would go with the 911 and the Shelby

If I had money for a car stable it would include:

1967 Yenko Camaro
http://www.yenko.net/attachments/369956-YenkoStomper.JPG

1967 Shelby GT500
http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-1960-1969/1967-Shelby-Mustang-GT-500-blue-white-fa-lr.jpg

1967-69 Shelby Cobra
http://images.conceptcarz.com/imgxra/Shelby/67-Shelby-Cobra-num3-DV-11-MH_015.jpg

1973 Porsche 911 RS - 1st year of the RS and year I was born
http://www.fantasyjunction.com/img/cars/large/31326.jpg

1998 Porsche 911 Turbo - Last year of the real 911! (aircooled)
http://www.wallpaperup.com/uploads/wallpapers/2013/10/19/162607/2f4e7dbc3e4e5ae106108a02bac770ca.jpg

1950's Porsche 356A speedster - any year will do....
http://robson.m3rlin.org/cars/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/porsche-356-speedster-4.jpg

Carnage Crew Garages (Jason Pickett and Aaron Doonsbury) #4444 Ultra 4 buggy
http://www.tylersba.org/sites/defau...n_pickett_4444_ultra4_buggy_ride_giveaway.jpg

1973 Ford Bronco halfcab
http://www.remarkablecars.com/main/ford/1973-ford-003.jpg

1973 Toyota FJ40
http://cruisersolutions.com/images/DSC01107.JPG

and the list goes on from vintage euro, to classic and modern US muscle, to clasic and modern Japanese..

I LOVE cars and trucks!

My current ride is an 07 Toyota FJ Cruiser
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/DickyT/FJ Cruiser/607e0338.jpg - this is from shortly before we bought a house in august of 2013. It had 80k miles at the time.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Not on the list... Corvette ZR7 (no not the ZR1 or the Z07)


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the new new dodge challenger.but I like muscle cars


----------



## Kona (Jun 26, 2013)

Nissan Skyline GTR aka Godzilla


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My Dad just bought the Camaro ZL1. It's pretty much awesome. I could never drive it though. Can't reach the peddles. LOL!


----------



## THORS_DAD (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a tough call, having driven older models of the shelby gt500 ranging from the late 60's models to the 2008 model I absolutely love em, and being a Ford man makes me lean that much more towards the Shelby..........But I work in a shop specializing in Porsche and have worked on and driven a multitude of the 911 series including some of the GT3's.....For raw unadulterated power as well as ease of maintnance I'd have to go with the Shelby, for a daily drive or a road track/autocross car I'd have to go for the 911


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

out of the cars posted, definitely the ISF. I would say the Z06, but not as a daily.

Now if we're choosing from beyond that list. I would say a Mercedes SL65 AMG or to stay true to my roots i would want a 92 talon tsi purple just like John Shepherds with a 4 bolt rear end and a 23 spline transfer case.


----------



## THORS_DAD (Mar 10, 2014)

Now if we're throwing out the possibility of any cars out there, I'd have to go with the SSC Ultimate Aero that I'd tow to the track with my Marauder lol


----------

